# Was bedeutet (String args[])?



## dave253 (5. Nov 2016)

Guten Tag,
ich würde gerne von jemanden wissen was das in der runden Klammer bedeutet?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## JCODA (5. Nov 2016)

Das ist ein String Array. 
Speziell in der main-Methode: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/890966/what-is-string-args-parameter-in-main-method-java
Generell Arrays: 
http://www.gailer-net.de/tutorials/java3/Notes/chap46/ch46_1.html
und vielleicht http://www.gailer-net.de/tutorials/java3/Notes/chap48/ch48_1.html


----------



## dave253 (5. Nov 2016)

wow danke! Dass muss ich erstmal durchforsten.


----------



## dave253 (5. Nov 2016)

JCODA hat gesagt.:


> Das ist ein String Array.
> Speziell in der main-Methode: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/890966/what-is-string-args-parameter-in-main-method-java
> Generell Arrays:
> http://www.gailer-net.de/tutorials/java3/Notes/chap46/ch46_1.html
> und vielleicht http://www.gailer-net.de/tutorials/java3/Notes/chap48/ch48_1.html



So ganz klar was genau Strings sind ist mir jetzt nicht ehrlich gesagt.
Ist das eine Eingabe vom Nutzer oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## neoexpert (5. Nov 2016)

dave253 hat gesagt.:


> So ganz klar was genau Strings sind ist mir jetzt nicht ehrlich gesagt.
> Ist das eine Eingabe vom Nutzer oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


Strings sind Zeichenketten. Sie werden in Java unter anderem auch mit Anführungszeichen erzeugt.
Z.B.:

```
String s= "Text oder sowas";
```
In deiner speziellen Frage geht es um die Parameter die du deinen Java-Programm, wenn du es z.B. aus der Console startest, übergeben kannst. Z.B. so:

```
java MyProgram ersterParameter zweiterParameter
```

Du greifst auf diese dann so zu:

```
String p0=args[0];// - erster parameter
String p1=args[1] ;//- zweiter parameter
String pn=args[n] ;//- (n+1)ter parameter
```


----------



## dave253 (5. Nov 2016)

neoexpert hat gesagt.:


> Strings sind Zeichenketten. Sie werden in Java unter anderem auch mit Anführungszeichen erzeugt.
> Z.B.:
> 
> ```
> ...




Ich erstelle gerade eine Anwendung  in der ich zwei Eingabefenster (Vorname, Nachname) mit einem Ausgabefenster (Voller Name) kombiniere.
Also ist String ersteEingabe, zweiteEingabe; jeweils ein Parameter?


----------



## Tobse (5. Nov 2016)

Nein, das ist was völlig anderes.

Hier ein Beispiel zu den Args:
 

Die Parameter von der Kommandozeile landen in dem String[] deiner Main-Methode. Auf der Kommandozeile werden sie mit einem Leerzeichen getrennt; um ein Leerzeichen in einen Parameter einzubinden, schließt man ihn in " ein.


----------

